# Big O cattin' out of Schmidt's



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Launched at Schmidt's on Monday and paid the outrageous price of $10 for that privilege. (It stinks.) However, the day was a good one. Water was at 31' or so with strong current, 6" visibility and not too much debris. I ran from Coney to Downtown and back twice to get the boat back to snuff for the season, decarbon the engine and run out a bit of old fuel. I had shrimp with me and never bothered to look for shad even though they were popping around the mouth of the LMR. That river was green and looked good. 

Long story short, 2 channels at 4-5 lbs (never weighed them) and one at 30" and 13.2 lbs. Decent start for the season for me as I rarely catch anything. (Ya'll that know me will attest to that...) Anyway, I was out about 6 hours, hit a dozen or so spots, found two to try later, caught three fish, drank a 6 pack of Dew (it was HOT Monday) and got a pretty decent sunburn. Hopefully the river will settle down if it quits raining and make the trips a little smoother. The barges were out in force with 8 (count 'em, EIGHT) passing me within a span of two hours. The water got really rough and I called it a day at 3:00.

See ya on the water next time!

UFM82


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

That 10 dollar fee is crazy. I use to launch out of there in the past but not anymore! Glad you got on some fish. I was out tues. and the conditions were the same. Try it again this weekend.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's where we fished during the ACats tourney & I just wish that I had spots like that to launch from around here. We've only got a couple the entire length of the GMR.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It sounds like a good start. Congrats.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

do they still let you bank fish there? I was there a couple years ago and got the big stink eye from the people...Save some room for me & I will keep outa your WAY!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I drove past Schmidt Field a couple of times while working Monday afternoon. Each time I felt a cold chill run up my spine. I now realize Hell was freezing over if UFM was catching fish.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ken be nice and how did you get by with hell on here i get yelled out by the mods


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And know that Ken speaks the truth.  

UFM82


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

What I find amazing about this thread is, not that Craig caught some fish or that Jerry's cussing again. Kenny's WORKIN????  

Sliprig


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Read it closer - he caught fish AND his boat worked first time out this season.

(Congrats on a nice channel!)


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't mean to derail the thread, but yeah Mike that is a scary thought. What's funny though is that the same year I get a 'real' job Macfish retires. He must be a lot older than the rest of us.

I guess I should clarify my original statement. I should have said we drove past Schmidt Field when we were "supposed" to be working.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Much older or much wiser ha ha


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Older yes, wiser not a chance.:T


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Way to get at them UFM... Maybe this will be YOUR year on the river


----------

